# Medicare denying 2018 radiology replacement codes



## tgordon84 (Feb 6, 2018)

Our group is seeing a huge denial trend for the new radiology codes. Specifically 71045, 71046, 74019 with denial *TREATMENT NOT COVERED IN THIS SETTING/POS  -  244. The place of services denying are 19 and 23.

I am getting nowhere with Medicare. I was advised to fax a general inquiry form for additional information.

Anyone else having the same issue, any advise?

Thank you!


----------



## tgordon84 (Feb 6, 2018)

Issue solved! Medicare is denying the new radiology codes with the pro fee mod with POS 19 BUT is working to update this. The issue should be resolved in a few days. This also goes for the mammo codes 77065-77067 denying in POS 19


----------

